# Valentine's Day Couples



## jkath (Feb 14, 2006)

here's a quickie game that will only last for today, February 14th.

Without repeating any, name a famous "in love" couple.

I'll start with _Lucy and Ricky_


----------



## licia (Feb 14, 2006)

Rob and Laura


----------



## Zereh (Feb 14, 2006)

Hillary and Bill 

Ok ok, how about Angelina and Brad?


Z


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 14, 2006)

will and jada smith


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 14, 2006)

tom cruise and kate


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Shrek and Fiona


----------



## Alix (Feb 14, 2006)

Harry and Sally


----------



## licia (Feb 14, 2006)

Bonnie and Clyde


Frankie and Johnnie


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Kevin Kline and Phoebe Cates


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

ashton and demi


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 14, 2006)

Wayne and Janet gretzky : 

 Okay I'll stop picking on a fellow canuck whose in a bit of hot water and go with... Shania Twain and Mutt Lange instead.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2006)

queen victoria and mr. john brown, highland servant.

(and that would be gretzky and betzky...)


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 14, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> (and that would be gretzky and betzky...)


 If the media gets wind of that Bucky it might be tomorrow's headline caption 

Madonna and Sean Penn


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

romeo and juliet


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Keeping a shakespean theme, Hamlet and Ophelia


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Antony and Cleopatra


kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Marge and Homer )


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2006)

ms. crabapple and seymour skinner.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

J.Thomas O'malley & Duchess (from Aristocats!)


----------



## corazon (Feb 14, 2006)

Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Liz Taylor & Richard Burton 


kadesma


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 14, 2006)

Hard to tell, they are always in and out of it before I can say 'in love' anyway,Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton. You don't marry someone a couple of times for nothing do you?


----------



## corazon (Feb 14, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> Hard to tell, they are always in and out of it before I can say 'in love' anyway,Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton. You don't marry someone a couple of times for nothing do you?


Very true sizzles. There are a lot of celebrity couples, but how many actually have something worthwhile? Jada & Will are a good example of a good celebrity couple, IMO. So on that note, I will take the cheesy route and say-

Ben Affleck & Jen Garner & new baby (hey, if she's not in love with Ben, she is loving their daughter.)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 14, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Ben Affleck & Jen Garner & new baby (hey, if she's not in love with Ben, she is loving their daughter.)


You took mine!  Okay, I will say Blondie and Dagwood.

 Barbara


----------



## The Z (Feb 14, 2006)

_Fred & Wilma Flintstone_


----------



## The Z (Feb 14, 2006)

Ennis Del Mar & Jack Twist   

.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

Nicole Kiddman and Keith Urban 

( for a few weeks anyway)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 14, 2006)

Adam and Eve

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

Maria and Tony ( Westside Story)


----------



## The Z (Feb 14, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Nicole Kiddman and Keith Urban
> 
> ( for a few weeks anyway)


 
Rumor has it that the knot will be tied in March.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

oh good!  They are cute together.

Rob and Amber ( of Survivor fame)


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 14, 2006)

Rita and Bob Marley


----------



## The Z (Feb 14, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Rob and Amber ( of Survivor fame)


 
Get it right... it's Rob and 'Ambaa'


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

Poop... I goofed again... sorry Z


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 14, 2006)

Aladin and Jasmine


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

Mickey and Minnie


----------



## licia (Feb 14, 2006)

Samson and Delilah


----------



## jkath (Feb 14, 2006)

Robin Hood and Maid Marian


----------



## The Z (Feb 14, 2006)

Captain Kirk and... well... everybody


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Eleanor and Franklin 

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2006)

boris and natasha (even bad guys need lovin')


----------



## Ken (Feb 14, 2006)

Ernie and Bert?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Sylvester and tweety  

kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 14, 2006)

George W. and Laura Bush
Donald Trunmp and Ben Franklin
Tubbs and Crocket
Racheal Ray and EVOO
Me and Lindsay Lohan


----------



## wasabi (Feb 14, 2006)

George and Louise (Weezy) Jefferson


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

Belle and The Beast


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chopin and George Sand


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

Fred and Ethel


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 14, 2006)

Bert and Ernie?


----------



## jkath (Feb 14, 2006)

Barbara and James!


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

awwwww good one jkath !!!!!

pdswife and paul


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Middie... how the he!! did you read my mind!!?  I was just fixing to say just that!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 14, 2006)

urmaniac and cris


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey Middie... how the he!! did you read my mind!!?  I was just fixing to say just that!!


 
it's a gift  


okay okay okay... Chandler and Monica Bing


----------



## jkath (Feb 14, 2006)

Marsha Brady and every boy born in the early 60's.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> urmaniac and cris


 
ooooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from me, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from Cris...


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Let's not forget

Piccolina and Tony 

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Feb 14, 2006)

Alix and KEN


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Ken and Barbie 

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Feb 14, 2006)

Alfalfa and Darla


----------



## wasabi (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Maidrite (Feb 15, 2006)

Jack and Rose ( Not The Monkey Jack Sorry JKATH ) LOL


Ward & June Clever

Ossie and Harriet 

Tom & Roseanne   OK NOT REALLY !


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2006)

mr. and mrs. gb
mr. and mrs. buckytom


----------



## funny (Mar 17, 2006)

dave and sarah jones


----------

